# Creative beads storage ideas



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

There's a lot of advice about putting beads in a small container with holes in the lid (among the many other methods). But there's rarely a suggestion on types of containers.

I was wondering what things people are using, besides the pre-made items intended for beads -- such as the mesh sacks from pet stores.

Recently we went to a friend chicken fast food place, and the sides are in little plastic tubs. They're about perfect for beads. The lids are secure, giving more options for orientation. They hold about 4 fluid ounces, which is greater volume than most humidification pucks that come with small humidors. Being thin plastic, they're easily perforated to favor whichever orientation is preferred.

They can be left up-right with holes in the lid (and sides, of course), or up-side down, with holes throughout the tub, so it sits more securely.

One caveat: Clean them thoroughly! The many little crevices, if not cleaned thoroughly enough, can harbor intrusive little bits like mold spores.

Here are two pics:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I use old tubos, drilled and lined lined with cedar










and old pill containers, drilled in the body


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kitty litter in a ziploc bag or Chinese soup container.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Panty hose and fish media bags


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

22lr boxes:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I use old tubos, drilled and lined lined with cedar, and old pill containers, drilled in the body


I tried drilling a pill bottle once, and ran out of patience after 2 rows! LOL Nice!!



Rock31 said:


> Kitty litter in a ziploc bag or Chinese soup container.


Why am I not surprised!! :tsk:



David_ESM said:


> 22lr boxes:


I might have to steal this idea!

Aside from the pre made stuff, I use a few open tupperware containers.

Someone on here has one made of legos too!

This is a cool thread, and my RG gun is empty. Someone please hit the OP for me.


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

I made ths awhile back, shows my setup plus a few others. Lots of ways & ideas for bead holders.

Cigar.com - Bead Holder setups & pics


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

These are pretty good, i especially like the .22 LR box. I think i may use that one too! I was just thinking of going over to the kitty litter side but I want a small convenient plastic containter. I lag to magnetically put them underneath the trays to keep maximum space for cigars. Anyone know of any companies that sell smaller plastic boxes that can be vented. Much like the ones you get when you buy the beads through Heartfelt?

Thanks!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

just thought about something that might work. Possibly PVC pipe with 2 caps on each end and obviously drill holes, its a llot thicker than somethings but might be a idea?


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Blast from the past - Bead Storage Perfection!

Please ignore the humidors in that thread; I'm batting 0 for 3 with cheap humidors holding humidity through an East Coast winter. I now recommend tupperdors, coolerdors, wineadors, and high-end wood humidors. The bead trays are still awesome.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Lego Coffin. I couldnt find the link anywhere on here where i posted it before. Legos work good cause you can customize them.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I just bought a couple of stainless steel cat food bowls. They were $4 for three of them and so far they seem to be working great.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

How did you get the excess lead out of the .22 boxes? I've thought about this before but was a little turned off when I saw residual lead in the containers where the bullets had been rubbing against the wall.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I popped apart the humidifiers that came with my humi, ditched the foam, filled them with beads, and popped them back together. Cheap, easy, and effective. :thumb:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Loving the creativity here... I'm lazy and just use open tupperware containers. LOL. The one thing to keep an eye out with using the humidifiers that came with the humidor, is if it has metal mesh, it may rust. I did that with one of my humidors and the puck that came with it. I tossed the foam, added beads and over the course of about 2 months, the metal mesh rusted and I had to toss the beads.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the warning, Erich. I'll make sure and keep an eye on them!


----------

